# ساعدوني رجاءً :: بتنفيذ جهاز الجيت !!!!!!



## malakwt (8 فبراير 2010)

*الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم *
*لقد قمت متنفيذ جهاز الجيت لكن اوقفتني عقبة وهي ان الاشتغال للمولد لا يدوم اكثر من نصف ساعة اما كميات المحلول الذي استخدمته هو 2 لتر ماء نصف لتر بانزين وفي حالة اذا قمت بتشغيل دريل كهربائي عليها تنطفئ *
*ارجو لمن لديه الخبرة بهذا الجهاز ان يساعدني على تتحسينه :19:*


----------



## sakher2 (1 مارس 2010)

أخي العزيز
أنا لست خبيرا في الجيت ، ولكنني أحاول تطبيقه على مولدة كهرباء .
وأحاول في البدء جمع أكبر قدر من المعلومات 
أعتقد بأن حرارة المزيج لها دور أي اذا كانت الحرارة زائدة أو كانت ناقصة قد ينطفىء المحرك بعد فترة من تشغيله
وبالتالي يجب تعديل طول العادم ،
أرجو أن تساعدك هذه المعلومات اذا كانت مشكلتك ناتجة عنها


----------



## sayedsarhan (3 أبريل 2012)

شغل الموتور الاول 20 دقيقه بالبنزين وبعدين شغل الجهاز
وخلى بالك من وعاء التفاعل لازم يكون محكم الغلق ويستحمل درجات الحراره العاليه
والنسبه هى 20%بنزين الى 80%ميه
وربنا معاك وتابعنا بالجديد وانا معاك لو حصلتلك مشاكل


----------



## magdy2006 (10 أبريل 2012)

اعتقد ان طول ماسورة العادم هى السبب حاول تطويل الماسورة وتسخين المحرك قبل التحويل على الجيت والله الموفق


----------



## sayedsarhan (11 أبريل 2012)

انا اعمل على الجهاز وتوصلت الى بعض النتائج راسلنى على الايميل ونتعاون سوياا
[email protected]
او ادخل على الملف الشخصى بالضغط على اسمى وهتلاقى معلومات الاتصال بيا


----------

